# Living Costs



## chariotman (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi,
Need some info on living costs to see if it is actually possible for us to move there. I know it seems a daft question but there are so many conflicting websites and opinions.

How much are:-
Gas
Electric
Water
council tax
Home Phone
Internet
Mobile Phone
Sky tv
Car Insurance (the car has hand controls)
Diesel
Home Insurance

Many Thanks for your help and I hope your answers mean we can join you all out there!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

look at my link below most are answered there if not ask.
Tricia


----------



## chariotman (Jun 3, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> look at my link below most are answered there if not ask.
> Tricia


Thanks for your reply. I've had a look at your site and can only find information on things such as food prices. Can you help with any of the things i listed?

Thanks


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi will pm you in shortly.
Tricia.


----------



## chariotman (Jun 3, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Hi will pm you in shortly.
> Tricia.


Excellent, thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Take a look at this link.
This site updates prices every week giving up to the minute and very accurate information

CYPRUSBILL

Everything you need to know is there


----------



## chariotman (Jun 3, 2008)

Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> Take a look at this link.
> This site updates prices every week giving up to the minute and very accurate information
> 
> CYPRUSBILL
> ...


Thats excellent, just what i was looking for. Thank you Veronica 

Do you know anything about benefits i may be able to claim whilst i'm there at all? I'm unfortunately permanently in a wheelchair and was wondering if you would know anything about the benefit side of things. I did ask on a different forum but was just accused of being a drain on society and a faker?! how you can fake this i don't know! So i joined this one


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Entitlement to benefits is in a state of flux right now, some people get dLA etc and some dont. Although the EU has stated that DLA and some other benefits must be paid into any other EU state, the British govt is very slow adopting it across the board and relies on individual appeals, etc. So check with your dwp office that provides your benefits. There is also freephone lines which allow questions to be asked anonomously.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

chariotman said:


> Thats excellent, just what i was looking for. Thank you Veronica
> 
> Do you know anything about benefits i may be able to claim whilst i'm there at all? I'm unfortunately permanently in a wheelchair and was wondering if you would know anything about the benefit side of things. I did ask on a different forum but was just accused of being a drain on society and a faker?! how you can fake this i don't know! So i joined this one


My understanding of it is that whatever your are entitled to in the UK you will continue recieving from the Uk benefits office and they will be paid directly into a bank over here. However just to be sure you should check with your benefits office.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I am in the process of trying to get my benefits including DLA paid over here. Cleverly the DWP filed my claim because they didn't know what to do with it. Good thing I checked six weeks after sending the forms off!

I have met several people who got DLA in the UK. Some get it paid over here and some have been refused. So I don't know whether my benefits will be paid or not.


----------



## tricia (Jun 9, 2008)

hi there am interested in 4 of your props on the web site you told me too look at.
so will phone you when we get out there in sep, to view if they are still on the market many thanks tricia


----------

